# Taking Dogs abroad for first time



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

Help

How do I go about taking my dogs abroad and bringing them back without them having to have the 6 months holiday after.

Totally ignorant about this so would appreciate some help.

Thanks

Trevor


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

This might help *trevor*:-

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/petplanet/travel/takingyourdogabroad.htm


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply.

I have printed out the info so I can read and digest.

Trevor


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

As the rules and regs slowly settle down on the subject of pets abroad, have a look at the DEFRA site http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/quarantine/regulation/eu_reg.htm

Also be aware of certain breed bans in force abroad too!

Regards M&D


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We have took the the dog for the last 2 years to France, The rules are quite straightforward. I.E. After getting the stuff done at this end, get the dog checked between 48 and 24 hours before you are sailing back..
We found this very easy on the outwards journey, we were passed a chip detector to scan the dog, and went through check in very quickly. On certain ferries you can get into the car decks to check on the little devil as well.

We gave the dog knock out tablets, but they basically just made him drunk, and he wondered around the van until finally sitting in the drivers seat and barking and swearing in dog language at anyone who passed by.

The journey back seemed straight forward, and after getting the dog checked by a vet, and getting the relevant paperwork, we thought it would be easy. But because of language difficulties, we sat in the van for ages, thinking someone would come and check us out, but you have to take the dog to the ferry check in desk and get him/her scanned there.

So just watch out for that, over here the dog is checked in the van, but over in France you will have to park up and find the ferry desk, and take your dog there.

If he/she is a fiery little devil like ours, it's fun over the other side, especially when you plonk him on the check in desk, and the poor french girl is trying to scan him while he's promising her a savaging if she comes anywhre near him.

Our dog is Dougal or Wee Shug - A Westie.








And those french campsites with dog showers - Chien douche ? - Brilliant.

Dave


----------



## Dickle (May 9, 2005)

Staffordshire Bull Terriers banned from Spain? Somebody's forgotten to tell the site owners!


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Two years ago, when we moved to Spain, I did the right thing...paperwork, chips, vets and all that for out two Doberman's. Had two huge kennels built into back of removal lorry. day before departure and unrealated question too P&O resulted in "No dogs in commercial vehicles"..........Had two smaller boxes built, over night, for the back of estate car that was also going and stuffed them both in. (Of course, swapped them back over to the truck as soon as we got too France).

Arrived at P&O portsmouth, showed paperwork...........Chap nodded towards car and said "Two dogs ?"; he couldn't see them. I said yes and was waived through. No check, no look, nothing.

Coincedently I was have a meal last evening with a couple of breeders here in Spain (we have just bought one of their "westies") they told me that it is now common pactice for Brit returnees to UK taking thier pets to just "Turn up and Go", such is the lack of control.......or is it ease of aviodance? I said I could not believe that and another dinner guest confessed to having driven his parents dogs back to the UK only a few weeks ago without paperwork or whatever. Also they were not Ex-UK dogs but "campo" strays that they had grown attached to.

Don't condone or recomend.......of course.......just a side story that is a little worrying.



PS........ as you can see badly need spell-check.....Nuke.


----------



## andrea (May 20, 2005)

Be careful. Europe has some really nasty diseases to which our dogs have no resistance at all, and they can be fatal. They seem to be carried by insects - ticks and sandflies spring to mind - so it is a good idea to have your dog protected before you go. The law only requires them to have tick treatment before they come back. 
If your dog is at all off colour on return get to the vet and tell them the dog has been abroad and where. The UK vets are only just learning to recognise some of these diseases.
The further south you go the greater the risk, as far as I can tell.
Andrea.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi trevor,
I see you have been given 2 links so won't send them again. The defra site is good. Things are easier now that the new blue pets passport has been issued. Less Correct paperwork to worry about! 
1. Get dog chipped
2. Ant Rabbies vaccination
3. Month later blood test to check immunity status if ok Vet will issue blue pets passport. At that stage you CAN go abroad but Can't come back to UK for 6 months ok if going for a long spell. This is usefull to know for people who are going away for a long period and think they have to wait 6 months before going. 
For those not going for a long spell abroad then as you have waited a month so far that leaves 5 months.........best to plan 6 months in advance of holiday though.
4. Returning to UK have dog checked and treated for TICK & WORMING, make sure the entry in blue passport is correct and states DATE, TIME, VETS SIGNATURE & VETS official STAMP. This treatment must be between 24-48 hrs when presenting at ferry port for return journey. I believe they only allow 10mins either way.
Make sure also that all annual vaccinations are also up to date.
Longer crossings i.e. 6 hrs ferry company will let you check on dog, you are accompanied to car deck.
Good Luck


----------



## 89309 (May 19, 2005)

Looks like it's a no go for this year, left it to late but I will plan now for next year.

Perhaps I'll have a holiday in the lake district this year and do all the things that I have been meaning to do for years.

Thanks for all the help.


----------

